# Can I live in Germany?



## American1234 (Dec 19, 2015)

My fiancé lives in Germany, he isn't a German Citizen but he is a Macedonian citizen but he says he is allowed to work there legally and live there legally. We would like to get married, can I live in Germany with him ? Also I have a child from a previous marriage. Any information would be helpful so we can get things started.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple of caveats here: You will have to check the German consulate requirements for a "dependent" visa, but generally speaking, you will need to be actually married before you can go an live in Germany as his partner. Someone will be along shortly with more information, but several responses on the forum lately have suggested that it can be very difficult for two foreigners to marry in Germany. The alternative is, I suppose, that you get married elsewhere - his home country, your home country or possibly a "neutral third country" (Denmark is supposed to be fairly liberal in its requirements, but you'd have to check that out for yourselves.)

As for your child, that may be another "sticky point." Your ex may well have certain rights - especially as concerns your ability to take the child out of the country to live. At a minimum, you would need "permission" from the child's father in order to secure a visa for him or her.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

American1234 said:


> My fiancé lives in Germany, he isn't a German Citizen but he is a Macedonian citizen but he says he is allowed to work there legally and live there legally. We would like to get married, can I live in Germany with him ? Also I have a child from a previous marriage. Any information would be helpful so we can get things started.


As a Non-EU citizen (Macedonia ) he should get the status "Aufenthaltsberechtigung",
and yes it should be easier for you if you are married before 

Nachzug von Ehepartnern 
(§ 18, 19 AuslG)
Wenn die Ehe bereits vor der Einreise bestan-
den hat, dann wird der Nachzug erlaubt, wenn
der oder die hier Lebende eine Aufenthalts-
erlaubnis oder eine Aufenthaltsberechtigung
besitzt und ein gesicherter Unterhalt für die
Familie aus eigenem Einkommen sowie aus-
reichend Wohnraum nachgewiesen wird. 

Strengere Voraussetzungen bestehen, wenn der im
Bundesgebiet lebende Ehegatte bereits als
Kind eingereist ist oder hier geboren wurde
und einen Partner aus dem Ausland nach-
ziehen lassen möchte. In diesem Falle muss
der hier lebende Ehegatte mindestens seit acht
Jahren in der Bundesrepublik leben und eine
unbefristete Aufenthaltserlaubnis oder eine
Aufenthaltsberechtigung besitzen, volljährig
sein, der Lebensunterhalt des Paares muss
durch eigenes Einkommen gesichert sein und
es muss ausreichender Wohnraum vorhanden
sein.


----------



## American1234 (Dec 19, 2015)

How do I know if he has that status ? "Aufenthaltsberechtigung",
Is it like a visa in the passport? 



Also my childs father is not in the picture, nor is he on birth certificate so what paper work do I need to do AFTER we get married in a different country?  And how long would the process take?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

In passports up to 2011 a page was inserted, since Sept. 2011 an e-card with chip has been given.
BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Signature function - Signature function
On this site most of FAQ could be answered..
Are you American citizen? Your child is born in US? Could be bit hard if because of some restrictions in case of second citizenship of your child..
Ask at German Embassy - but be patient.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The situation with your child depends a bit on the situation. You said the child was from a former marriage (or I thought you did - maybe not). But if the father's name really does not figure on the child's birth certificate, then you should be able to get the appropriate visa for the child as your dependent (and based on the sort of visa you wind up obtaining). 

Regardless where you get married, however, the child will not get any sort of nationality rights or relationship rights to your husband - normally he would have to formally adopt the child, and that will take some jumping through hoops to establish that the child's father really has relinquished (or never had) any claim on the child.

As far as the requirements for getting married in Denmark, start with the US Consulate there: Getting Married | Copenhagen, Denmark - Embassy of the United States
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## American1234 (Dec 19, 2015)

So what would be the first step then ? Do I just fill out a visa online or somethingg? How much does it typically cost? How about the wait times? I don't know what to do first. My child and I are both born in usa.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

American1234 said:


> So what would be the first step then ? Do I just fill out a visa online or somethingg? How much does it typically cost? How about the wait times? I don't know what to do first. My child and I are both born in usa.


The first thing would be to make sure you know your fiancé's immigration status in Germany.

Ask him to send you an image of his vignette or BRP card.

It should state the type of residence permit he has.

Information on marriage in Denmark:

Marriage


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

American1234 said:


> So what would be the first step then ? Do I just fill out a visa online or somethingg? How much does it typically cost? How about the wait times? I don't know what to do first. My child and I are both born in usa.


The first step is not yours to take but your fiancé's - he needs to determine whether his status in Germany will allow him to be joined by a spouse and dependent child. By now he's probably familiar with the Ausländerbehörde, those are the people he needs to ask. 

Assuming it's possible - and it sounds like it should be if he's legally living and working in Germany and earning enough to support you both - then the next step is to get married somewhere - the US or Denmark would be the obvious choices (not Germany - bureaucratic nightmare).

The third step is for you to move to Germany and apply for a residence permit. As US citizens, you don't need visas beforehand, you can take care of the paperwork within 90 days of arrival. But you would want to know exactly what papers to bring with you, what needs translating, etc. - another matter for your fiancé to sort out with the Ausländerbehörde.

What I'm implying here is that your fiancé needs to be the one doing the legwork, as he's bringing you into the country where he's currently living, and he's the one who should know how to deal with the local authorities.

I have no idea if there would be complications due to single parenthood. It might be worth hiring an immigration consultant or lawyer in Germany to steer you both through the process.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Macedonia is not a member of the EU; so your fiance has no right to live and work in Germany _as an EU citizen would._

He would need to have a work visa or something similar - I would carefully check this if I were you. You would not want to find yourself moving to Germany only to find you have no rights to live there either.


----------



## Kimberley12 (Dec 15, 2015)

Germany was great, very clean. Life is Europe is nice and slow. Family comes first and the job second.. I recommend going to a big city, Berlin would be a very good choice because it's really easy to adapt to and like I said there are a lot of different options.


----------

